# Issues with Mouselovers.com?



## GibblyGiblets

Sooo...is there an issue with Mouselovers, orrr is my computer being a complete and total idiot for some reason?

I have't been able to go there since yesterday morning, and I'm trying to figure out why *headwall*


----------



## m137b

It's not just you. It's not working for me either, but aside from that I don't know what's wrong. 
Maybe some of the more active members from there will know.


----------



## DomLangowski

Another site comes and go's... It happens all the time!

For those of you looking for a pet orinitated forum visit http://keepers.fancymicebreeders.com


----------



## Rhasputin

Not sure what's wrong with it. Their host has a lot of issues, but then again, what forum doesn't have some issues?


----------



## Stina

The admins are aware that the site is currently down. It is not gone and will be back.


----------



## GibblyGiblets

That is good to hear, I'm just glad it isn't my computer, haven't even had the thing for a year and it's given me more problems than I care to count lol.


----------



## GypsyTails

Yeah, I still can't log on. Stupid host.....


----------



## Rhasputin

Strange thing is, doesn't TFM have the same host? They aren't having any problems. They were down for a few hours on the first day, but I'm not even sure if that is related.


----------



## Shadowrunner

Might just be a server issue. I don't remember which one did it, but they sold the company and switched all of the servers around and the site was gone for almost 3 months.

I do the art for one site, the technical producer messed up there letters in the coding and it took us forever to figure it out.

Could just be something as simple as that.


----------



## love2read

I'm having withdrawals... :?


----------



## GypsyTails

:lol:

I'm not super busy at work anymore, so I'm kinda drumming my fingers at my desk..... Great time for the server to go down.

BUT when ML first went down (Sat I think), I also couldn't log on here, FMB, for a couple of hours either. I think my heart skipped a beat. No ML or FMB? What would a bored pencil pushing mouse nut do?!?!


----------



## love2read

We just moved so I don't start work for another week. This is the first time I've been looking FORWARD to going back to work!

On the bright side, I managed to rediscover this forum and am starting to like it MORE then ML, lol. Everyone her is so nice! You can post pics of your meecers without fear of judgement over them not being perfect. :lol:


----------



## love2read

To bad we're not close any more Melissa, otherwise we could at least meet up to kill some of the boredom.


----------



## DomLangowski

love2read said:


> We just moved so I don't start work for another week. This is the first time I've been looking FORWARD to going back to work!
> 
> On the bright side, I managed to rediscover this forum and am starting to like it MORE then ML, lol. Everyone her is so nice! You can post pics of your meecers without fear of judgement over them not being perfect. :lol:


 :thumbuo


----------



## Rhasputin

love2read said:


> We just moved so I don't start work for another week. This is the first time I've been looking FORWARD to going back to work!
> 
> On the bright side, I managed to rediscover this forum and am starting to like it MORE then ML, lol. Everyone her is so nice! You can post pics of your meecers without fear of judgement over them not being perfect. :lol:


Have you signed up at www.themouseconnection.org yet?


----------



## love2read

Thanks Rhasputin! I just registered. :mrgreen: Maybe it'll help pass the time til I start working.


----------



## Stina

It appears that Forumer is having a lot of problems right now and it is not just mouselovers having issues. Hopefully it'll be resolved soon!


----------



## GibblyGiblets

It's still down apparently...and I'm officially bald for puling my hair out D=...ok, so not really xD

everything I touch DIES *wails* xD

anymore info on what may be going on with it?


----------



## Stina

Still trying to figure it out!...I know...it sucks!


----------



## DomLangowski

I did offer to help with hosting but the admin is not interested...


----------



## Shadowrunner

Meh. At least you offered.


----------



## Alcuzey

There was also a facebook page that I was a fan of, but it isn't showing up on my facebook anymore :/


----------



## Stina

I wasn't aware of any facebook problems... **shrug**

The issue with the forum appears to be that forumer changed something and isn't allowing the domain transfer thing normally anymore...the owner is looking into alternative hosting options I believe.

Dom and the owner of ML have had conflicts in the past (and so far as I'm aware ML's owner has been banned from FMB), and while it was nice of dom to offer the hosting, it is not surprising that she declined the offer and is looking elsewhere for hosting.


----------



## Laigaie

Yay, drama! :roll: In the mean time however, yay new people!


----------



## DomLangowski

Very true we did have issues in the past but i would not let that affect any hosting offered, as i said it would be strictly hosting and would be no way linked with FMB but meh there loss...


----------

